# Fun and Family Dog Shows in Devon



## acey11

Hi,

I have made a facebook group where I have attempted to make a list of fun and family dog shows in Devon this year. I would appreciate it if you could correct any errors, let me know of any I do not yet know about etc...

Feel free to join and advertise any shows that may be up and coming. Here's the link:

Devon Family Dog Shows | Facebook

Alex


----------



## SpringerHusky

awesome idea


----------



## AliRowe

I am organising a Fun, Family Dog Show on Sat. 4th July; on Ashwater Village Green, Devon (outside teh Village Inn) from 2.30 (entries taken from 1.30).

Rosettes to 4th place (child handlers rosettes in all classes). All entries £1. Classes including fancy dress theme: Independence Day. 
:smile5:
For poster and or schedule phone Ali Rowe 01409 211222 or email [email protected] 
Event in aid of Church funds - St Peter ad Vincula, Ashwater.


----------



## acey11

Great I will add that on now.


----------



## PetPaws

SpringerHusky said:


> awesome idea


Hi, Thanks for the information link. I'm a Pet Photographer and happy to attend dog shows (by invitation) free of charge. I've just covered a fun based dog show at The Double Locks Pub (23/8/09) and examples of my work can be seen on my web site Pet Photography UK Best wishes ~ Paul


----------

